# Vacuum Pump



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 10, 2010)

I just found out my father has a Robinair 2 stage Vacuum Pump that i can have - he bought it a while back and used a few times.

Can this be used as a degasser? How much vacuum is too much - i don't want to blow the carboy up .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 10, 2010)

This vacuum is also equipped with a gas ballast - to keep off condensation. Which means i don't need to worry about a vacuum reservoir to catch the condensation.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2010)

You really dont want to go above 22" of vacuum on a carboy so make sure you have a regulator on it. Remember that it wont explode though, it will implode!  I dont understand the gas reservoir part, iys not condensation so to speak its the actual liquid getting sucked up the hose which is very easy to do if using this unit to rack your wine and bottle, not so much degassing but that can happen also.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with Wade, thought 22 in's should not be needed. 15 is usually more than enough. I would not do it without the extra bottle. Listen to Wade, it is too easy to suck liquid into your pump.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually only go up to 18" myself but have done the full 22" in the past with my Mity vac brake bleeder.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 11, 2010)

My vacuum pump isn't equipped with a reservoir - how do i hook one up to it?

I have read where you can use an empty 1 gallon glass carboy - hook the vacuum pump lead to the 1 gallon glass carboy - go from the 1 gallon glass carboy to the receiving carboy - and from the receiving carboy to the outgoing carboy - does that sound right?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

That will work just fine. You dont want the chance of getting liquid in your pump motor as it would ruin it. You can buy the reservoirs at a local Med supply store or on Ebay very cheap.


----------

